# moving to fuengirola



## Oil rigger (Jun 2, 2013)

First of all id like to say hello 

new to this forum and this is my first post so go easy on me :biggrin1:

well im looking at packing up and moving from bonnie scotland to fuengirola maybe jan/feb time next year and just looking for any pointers from all the experienced folk on this forum, im 30 yrs old and work in the oil industry on a 2 week on 3 week off rotation so would be travelling back to aberdeen to catch my flight to work at the end of my 3 weeks off every time, my friend lives out in fuengirola and after a recent visit i have decided to go over, would be looking to get a long rental two to three bedroom town house in fuengirola.


all advice no matter how big or small would be greatly appreciated...

its the little things, you know what i mean... 

cheers 

Dan


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. My hubby did this for a while when we lived in La Cala near Fuengirola. He did get pretty fed up with the travelling though and in the summer the flights from Scotland, even using Ryanair, got really expensive.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Good point from Harry B. There are no direct flights from Malaga to Aberdee,. except for some realy expensive ones over summer operated by Barrhead Travel. They are always really booked up and only fly about once a week - so pretty useless for work.

Otherwise you can do, Malaga - Gatwick - Abdn with Easyjet ( BA have stopped flying this route), or a budget airline to Edinburgh/ Glasgow/ Prestwick and train to Abdn.

Apaart from flights you'll need to figure out where you'll pay tax. 

You'll have to register as resident in Spain, for which you have to show proof of income and healthcare. If you are paying the equivalent of National Insurance in Spain you'll be entitled to healthcare otherwise you may need to pay for private healthcare. Not sure if there is any way for UK Ni contribuions to allow you to access healthcare in Spain while you are still working.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On the plus side, you have Iceland there and at Crispy Cod on the seafront you'll find the best fish and chips on the CdS, You are also only a spit from Ikea.


----------



## Oil rigger (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah looks like i will prob just be catching a flight from preswick - malaga and when going back ill just go malaga - prestwick then catch a lift to aberdeen from my buddy in glasgow who drives through for our check in 

just wondered if anyone can clear up the "sky tv" carry on ? ive heard that in a few month some of the channels will be lost to spain ? 

i will seriously cry if im going to be missing all my fav programmes and ofcourse the soaps haha

????? 


cheers 

Dan


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Oil rigger said:


> yeah looks like i will prob just be catching a flight from preswick - malaga and when going back ill just go malaga - prestwick then catch a lift to aberdeen from my buddy in glasgow who drives through for our check in
> 
> just wondered if anyone can clear up the "sky tv" carry on ? ive heard that in a few month some of the channels will be lost to spain ?
> 
> ...



There was a thread running on this topic recently - take a search.

No one really knows what will happen. The new satellite hasn't even left earth yet so who knows? There are some 'experts' who will make fantastic promises even some that will guarantee channels if you have them install a new system - don NOT believe them.

You may need a larger dish and you may loose some programmes - I think you'll have to wait 'till the end of the year to find out the exact situation where you are.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Oil rigger said:


> yeah looks like i will prob just be catching a flight from preswick - malaga and when going back ill just go malaga - prestwick then catch a lift to aberdeen from my buddy in glasgow who drives through for our check in
> 
> just wondered if anyone can clear up the "sky tv" carry on ? ive heard that in a few month some of the channels will be lost to spain ?
> 
> ...


There will be lots of people telling different stories, many of whom want to sell you some kind of internet based TV deal. This in itself is at risk as UK TV stations only broadcast to the UK and if you bypass this system, they don't like it. I'm not sure of the legal status of it, but it's possible that if the UK stations played hardball, you'd lose that too.

The truth is that no one knows for sure yet and it will all depend on the size of your dish and where you are. I wouldn't spend any money on any TV systems until there is a definitive answer on the situation. People claim to know, but are only guessing. I was going to say it's not rocket science, but actually, it is, sort of!

I wouldn't worry about it until the time comes anyway because there won't be anything you can do. Once it's all sorted out you can look at the options.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Oil rigger said:


> yeah looks like i will prob just be catching a flight from preswick - malaga and when going back ill just go malaga - prestwick then catch a lift to aberdeen from my buddy in glasgow who drives through for our check in
> 
> just wondered if anyone can clear up the "sky tv" carry on ? ive heard that in a few month some of the channels will be lost to spain ?
> 
> ...




You're not going to Spain to sit and watch the telly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oil rigger (Jun 2, 2013)

True story..... But ..... Doesn't take away the fact i still love sitting with the feet up and catching up on all the tv goss 👍 


Haha


----------



## Oil rigger (Jun 2, 2013)

And thank you for all your comments and info it's appreciated...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

wk44 said:


> Have you seen this weeks episode of Eastenders yet?


Why on earth would we want to do that?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Why on earth would we want to do that?


You don't like it, I don't like it...but millions do
My aged Aunt in Canada watches it. It reminds her of 'home'.
She has lived in Quebec since 1946......


----------



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

And dunnes and c&a!


----------



## paulmartin2703 (Jul 16, 2013)

How's it going mate ? I'm currently looking to do the same ? Move from dublin and fly back to Scotland ! Looking for long term rental for the family


----------

